# LED's found toxic by Univeristy of Cal. @ Irvine



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Everything is toxic, the dose makes the poison. That includes something as simple as water.

Anything complicated like an LED is bound to have toxics in it. I am not planing on eating them, anyone else?

On the converse, they are often (too often) made in China and those peoples manufacturing makes me nervous. 

Leds are not yet the holy grail of lighting that some claim. I think they have great promise given a little more work. The rollback of incandescents in this country and others will probably give the engineers the incentive to figure it out.

My .02


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

If you are chewing on LEDs, Darwin NEEDS to take you out of the gene pool. Fact of the matter, there is a lot of icky stuff in all E-wast. CPUs, monitors, etc.... The thing that LEDs have over mercury lamps, be they M/H, fluorescent, what have you, is the volume of waste generated is so much lower. Disposal of a box of 4ft tubes cost my co. $70, a box of 8ft, $90, a box of HID, 150$, tubes get about 35 to a box, HID, about 50. If I can replace 180 HID with LED, I will have to dispose of 180 HID _once_ then phase disposal of LED with the other E-waste that gets generated once every 5yrs or so. HID, at least twice during the same time frame. Tubes? probably the same.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

This is just silly. High level of nickel? copper? are you freaking kiddin me? Our 5 cent coin contains 25% nickel and 75% copper. What are you suggesting, wear gloves that they'll probably say to contain other chemicals known to the state of California to cause some harmful thing? Cite kids for environmental crime for tossing coins in fountains?

A plate for eating food I bought form Wal-Mart with blue glazing had a sticker that says "this product contains chemicals known to the STATE OF CALIFORNIA to cause cancer"

They really have no clue what they're talking about and everything's blown out of proportion. As far as I know, most "white light" LEDs use blue based LEDs which do not use arsenic period. 

This isn't even from toxicology, environmental or chemical engineering or some related hard science field.

"White bulbs *copntianed* the least lead, but had high levels of nickel."
And they don't even proof-read 

From the university's page: 
The Department of Population Health & Disease Prevention currently offers a B.S. in Public Health Sciences and a B.A. in Public Health Policy; and a Master of Public Health (MPH) in three emphases: Environmental Health, Epidemiology, and *Sociocultural Diversity and Health*. :blink::001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cself123 said:


> http://today.uci.edu/news/2011/02/nr_LED_110210.php
> 
> Thoughts?


I am pretty sure eating any type of lamp is a bad idea.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Words don't exist to describe the stupidity here.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Dude, where did you get the face palm smilie? I want one!!!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I found it on a forum last night.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

*LED products billed as eco-friendly contain toxic metals, study finds*

*UC researchers tested holiday bulbs, traffic lights and car beams*

— Irvine, Calif., February 10, 2011 —
Those light-emitting diodes marketed as safe, environmentally preferable alternatives to traditional lightbulbs actually contain lead, arsenic and a dozen other potentially hazardous substances, according to newly published research.
“LEDs are touted as the next generation of lighting. But as we try to find better products that do not deplete energy resources or contribute to global warming, :laughing::laughing:we have to be vigilant about the toxicity hazards of those marketed as replacements,” said Oladele Ogunseitan, chair of UC Irvine’s Department of Population Health & Disease Prevention

Think of how much Government Grant money was wasted on this nonsense while they pay themselves six figure salerys:blink::blink:


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

It's California - What ever they are smoking or what ever chemical they are using is affecting their brains - No one should care what they think.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

> Think of how much Government Grant money was wasted on this nonsense while they pay themselves six figure salerys:blink::blink:


^^^^^^^^^^ this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

all electronics are toxic. and don't really know what the point of this 'research' was, the materials used are well known and LED lights will probably never be a significant chunk of our ewaste. People freak out about this stuff too, yes its toxic. But it doesn't sit there grinding up arsenic and spraying on people as they come by.


----------

